# Eaton Consulting Application Guide



## stinkycheese (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking through this forum yesterday I saw a reference to this guide- so I requested a hard copy (free!) and hopefully it'll be delivered within the next 10 days. It looks to have lots of good info in there. 
/&gt;http://www.eaton.com/Electrical/Consultants/ConsultingApplicationGuide/index.htm

Yes, I am going to be one of the people taking a rolling suitcase into the exam. I know, I'm not going to have time to read through each page of each reference for each question, but if I finish most problems early using my main references I'll use that time to look through the sources I'm not as familiar with. It'll kill me to think that a potentially useful reference is sitting on my dining room table because I only wanted to carry four books into the exam with me.


----------



## knd107 (Apr 2, 2012)

you really only need the first section which is a overall view of electrical distribution design. the rest is more detail on products and some application details but not really necessary for the exam. you can print it out from their website since the paper copy is rather large.


----------



## stinkycheese (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, I'd actually only looked at that section before requesting the print copy! Oh well.


----------



## knd107 (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't worry, its worth having a copy of the book (its free!). May not be worth carrying it to the exam tho.


----------

